# Misha's getting a brother!



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

So, all of you multiple-hedgehog owners have influenced me in my hedgie-addiction...

I'm getting a second hedgehog sometime this weekend  

He's a little one-year-old boy who was owned by someone who didn't spend time or effort on him... that someone then just gave the hedgehog to a friend, and now a few months later the friend doesn't have time for the hedgehog either anymore, so she posted on Kijiji. She did improve his living conditions significantly, but apparently he's pretty shy and huffy, so I'll have my work cut out for me.

I AM SO EXCITED.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Congrats!!! Please post pictures as soon as you bring the little guy home. 

I wish I could have multiple hedgies, especially since I've seen so many ads for hedgehogs who need to be rehomed in my area. Unfortunately, I'm a college student on a budget living in a tiny apartment, so one adopted hedgie is all I can handle at the moment.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Yay! Good for you for taking him in! Can't wait to hear about your adventures with the little guy once you bring him home!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Good for you! I just brought home a little girl in the same condition.....not handled, huffy, scared, and dirty. I left her alone yesterday and took her out this afternoon and sat on the floor with her. Her name is Izzy and yes....you and I both have our work cut out for us, but well worth it.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Ah!! Lucky!! I want multiple hedgehogs D: I want... five. (Lol wait, didn't I say three last time?) Sigh. :mrgreen: I envy you! But it's so great that you're giving an emotionally neglected fella a third chance!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I can tell you from my experience that working with the grumpy ones can be very rewarding; Charley was a scared stiff spine ball when we brought him home from the pet store, and who knows what his life was like before that. My boy Mac is also very shy and defensive, but when you "win" the first battle against that fear and see those little eyes/ears and their adorable face, it is SO WORTH IT! ^_^


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Great! Can't wait for some photos!!! It takes some work but he will come around. Sasha is finally just starting to trust us and its been atleast 2 months. I'm happy he is getting a forever home!


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

... *sigh*...

False alarm. 

No second hedgehog. Shouldn't jumped the gun on the posting. Things didn't quite work out. Mostly (bear with me, I feel terrible saying this, and am still horribly conflicted), but after some discussion it turned out that a lot of what I thought the hedgehog was going to come with, he wasn't. And when I called a vet to ask if there are any discounts for rescues, there weren't, they said full price. Overall, I added it up, and realized that I would be entirely depleting my hedgehog fund, and then some (a.k.a. debt). And then I realized that if something happened to Misha, who is my primary carebear, and I didn't have the money to spend on taking care of him... basically, I realized I'm not being very responsible. 

I know I should have prepared for this kind of expense/ really evaluated my finances before responding to an ad, but I was too excited about getting a second hedgehog to really sit down and really think about it. So, life lesson, or something... (I feel terrible, guys... like, crying terrible. I so wanted him).

That being said, I only did that because the owner was trying to decide between me and another very knowledgeable hedgie owner who wanted a second hedgehog. If there was only me in the running, I would've swallowed the debt and taken him. However, since I knew that even if I didn't take him he would still have a good home, I backed out. I did tell them girl that if she has trouble finding him a home, to let me know and I'll either figure out a way to take him or help find him a good home. 

So yeah. Maybe I should've taken the plunge. But I was holding Misha, and he was so little and wonderful and I realized that to spend all his vet money would be unfair to him. I'd like to save all the hedgies in the world. And maybe I will, later. Meanwhile, I will stop checking kijiji to save myself from temptation. Can I edit the thread name to end the false alarm?


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Awww i'm so sorry to hear that. Atleast you made a wise decision and one that I should of realized too. However, because of Sasha we depleted our hedgie vet account and then Quinn got the ear infection right after so we took some debt on our credit card. I think it was still worth it to give Sasha a better home, But since the rehome that you were going to get had another knowledgeable person willing to take him its probably for the best (on your finances anyways). Just save some money and when you're ready, look into it again. There are always rehome hedgies available (too many and its sad) so when its the right time you will get another to give a forever home too! Don't feel bad be glad that this hedgie is going somewhere better. Hugs!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Don't feel bad. I think it's very responsible & adult of you to know what your limits are. Good for you. When you do get a 2nd hedgie, I'll be right behind you.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Sounds like Sheldon all over again lol Best of luck with him


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I think it is very responsible for you to know your financial limits. I know that when I see all the hedgies that need rescuing or rehoming, I want to open my heart to each of them, but really if I did, then all of my hedgies would need rehoming and that would break my heart more than passing on an opportunity like this.

You are a wonderful hedgie owner to Misha. She is so lucky to have you!


----------

